# Fitting a Fiamma F45 awning to a panel van



## sallytrafic

I want to fit a Fiamma F45 awning to my Renualt Traffic panel van conversion.

The problems as I see them are:

There is no mounting kit specifically for my vehicle.

Their standard mountings which I have seen in their catalogue and which might be suitable are bolt through and I can't get easy access to the inside surface of the van in fact if getting access to the inside surface was essential it would be too big a job and I wouldn't bother with the awning.

As its going into metal rather than plastic can I get away with selftappers and no reinforcing?

If I do that should I increase the number of standard mountings?

As an alternative should I get a Fiamma mounting rail (or rail pro) and attach that first?

Any help would be appreciated

Regards Frank

PS have no desire to fit sidewalls etc as I just want the occasional shade or relief from rain entering door.


----------



## badger

ake my advice....I dont have any that often..............We were told, when I asked about fitting one to my Hi Top, that it was a "shop job"

This is precisely for the reason of access. They need to have a piece of kit for fitting a "captive bolt" or something, that avoids disturbing the Interior decor.

I would contact a workshop and ask. (mine is on a bracket as the door is as high as the van wall, see pics in my album)


----------



## tonka

sallytrafic said:


> I want to fit a Fiamma F45 awning to my Renualt Traffic panel van conversion.


If any help, we have a Fiat Ducato high top (Trigano) fitted with an F65 top awning... there are 2 mounting brackets fitted in the rails on roof and the awning then bolts to that.. Had it fitted when we bought the van but maybe the Traffic may be similar ?? Check out the "top" version..

steve


----------



## sallytrafic

Thanks Steve that might the breakthrough that I'm looking for. I have a similar series of mounting brackets on my roof.

Can anyone tell me what are the diferences between a F65 and F45 

From the Fiamma catalogue the 108175 adaptor looks like the one that Steve is referring to. 

The only other query that occurs to me is what stops water from the roof going under the awning?

Regards Frank


----------



## klubnomad

sallytrafic said:


> The only other query that occurs to me is what stops water from the roof going under the awning?
> 
> Regards Frank


Rain Gurard is what you want. I bought some for my F45i and it took all of 5 mins to install

HTH

Dave

656


----------



## tonka

sallytrafic said:


> The only other query that occurs to me is what stops water from the roof going under the awning?


Had ours now for almost 12 months, had no issues to date.. I assume you mean water running into the casing holding the rolled up awning..
It's been dry every time we have used it...


----------



## sallytrafic

tonka said:


> sallytrafic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only other query that occurs to me is what stops water from the roof going under the awning?
> 
> 
> 
> Had ours now for almost 12 months, had no issues to date.. I assume you mean water running into the casing holding the rolled up awning..
> It's been dry every time we have used it...
Click to expand...

No I didn't mean that.

Some of the Fiamma mountings especially those to the top rather than the side of the van seem to hold the awning away from the top/side leaving a gap. I have now seen the rain guard S and Plus in the Fiamma catalogue which as Dave said would seem to be the answer.

Frank


----------



## badger

We don't use the rainguard..........we don't have a full awning/safari room, which I presume is where you need some protection, but I've never had a problem otherwise.


----------

